# Pampered Chef Corn Cob Nobs....New Made in USA



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have these Pampered Chef Corn Cob nobs that are very handy for corn eaters. Gosh burning your fingers when holding onto a corn cob is just not fun for the little ones or for those of us who enjoy a hot buttery cob now and then. I am asking $3 plus shipping for them, they are new, unopened and made in the USA.  

Picture of the nobs. 









A pic of them in use I found online. 









I accept mailed pmts and paypal. Cute little things, hope someone can use 'em.


----------



## Jdfire (Jul 31, 2015)

Still have these? I would be interested depending on shipping g cost.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The shipping in a bubble mailer is going to be around $2.50 first class mail as the price set by the post office. Let me know if you want em!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I need those things!! Let me know if the other deal falls through. Price is very reasonable, I can mail payment today if you want.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

doingitmyself said:


> I need those things!! Let me know if the other deal falls through. Price is very reasonable, I can mail payment today if you want.


I wrote the other guy a pm. If he doesn't respond, I will surely set them aside for you.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

They have been sold. Thank you for viewing my post.


----------

